
The Code-Free Developer Interview [YouTube] - PretzelFisch
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TttMpdihdcw
======
chasingthewind
We used many of the techniques described here at my former employer and they
worked quite well. I recently changed jobs and although the "dig into the
candidate's experience" was used often, the code review and the design
collaboration weren't used much.

One employer had a Codility test which they were then going to follow up with
a psychometric screening that I didn't do because I accepted another offer. I
spent 8+ hours creating a sample app for another firm. In another case I had a
take home challenge that took 4-6 hours followed by a phone screen that
included a live coding exercise...all before the onsite of course. The
opportunity I accepted was actually closest to this...it was heavy on
conversation and discussion, featured a design exercise, and had no live or
offline code test.

Long story short, the approaches were all over the map and while I did very
respectably on all of them and passed on to the next stage in every case, I
definitely felt like the approach described in the video and that I'd used
successfully at my former employer was superior. We never hired someone and
later regretted it. We were always able to get a reasonable sense of their
knowledge and skill from the techniques described here.

------
mabynogy
Good programmers are often autistics. Some can't even have a simple
conversation without stressing a lot. Going to an interview puts already a lot
of pressure on those folks.

A smart recruiter should be able to detect those profiles. It's visible.

